# H: High Elves, W: SW, $$$, Metal Phoenix Guard



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Alright, so I've got an unopened box of the new Plastic Phoenix Guard and a few extra IoB elf characters. I'll take SW/SM, old metal phoenix guard (the ones in the current army book), and Paypal.

Willing to ship to U.S. or Australia.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Still here


----------

